
Ask HN: What's the setup of your home office? - napolux
As per title. What is your home office setup in these times of forced &quot;work from home&quot;?<p>Any non obvious product you can suggest me to purchase and improve my home office?
======
flurdy
Good monitor mounts to maximise desk space. I use Ergotron LX HD which can
handle heavier screens. Mine is the taller sit-stand version, with the
additional handle that sits between the VESA mounts so that I don't pull on
the actual screens.

Alternatively a good electric desk like a Jarvis or Uplift, or Ikea's Idåsen.

A good desk lamp that can project diffuse light onto your face for meetings.
Combined with a good 1080p camera that sits high. E.g. Logitech C920S. Not a
low-res up-your-nose laptop webcam.

Visit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/](https://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/)
[https://reddit.com/r/averagebattlestations/](https://reddit.com/r/averagebattlestations/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Workspaces/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Workspaces/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/macsetups/](https://www.reddit.com/r/macsetups/) for
more ideas or envy.

~~~
napolux
Thanks!!!!

------
bradknowles
If you’re doing video calls, you need good video lighting. Neewer makes some
good products in this space.

Also, you’re going to want a good microphone. Blue (now owned by Logitech) and
Røde make good USB-connected microphones you might want to look at.

Do some research on what it takes to put on a good YouTube or Twitch stream,
and those products are likely to also work well for doing regular video calls
for business.

~~~
napolux
Thanks!!!

------
bradknowles
See also the page linked from the HN article “How we’ve upped our audio game,
and improved our video calls” at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24021471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24021471)

~~~
napolux
Thanks!

